# Easton Pro Field



## caribouhunter30 (Jun 28, 2006)

I got mine in 420 spine at Lancaster and they said to use ACE components. That is what I got, i haven't had any issues and they fit fine.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

caribouhunter30 said:


> I got mine in 420 spine at Lancaster and they said to use ACE components. That is what I got, i haven't had any issues and they fit fine.


Mine came with them (ACE) too but Easton says two different things on site and in book. So I bought some ACG and they are different but they fit. They are longer due to the more tapered shoulder. I guess I will call them tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The Pro Fields have 3 different nock pins for the shafts. One for the 380-420's.....One for the 470-520's...and One for the 570-620's. The 570-620's will also fit the ACE and ACG 610-1500's. Hope this helps. God bless


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

NEVADAPRO said:


> The Pro Fields have 3 different nock pins for the shafts. One for the 380-420's.....One for the 470-520's...and One for the 570-620's. The 570-620's will also fit the ACE and ACG 610-1500's. Hope this helps. God bless


I called Easton and they stated there is 1 pin bushing to use for all Pro Fields and that is the ACG pin. They said that their website is wrong and to use the ACG pin bushing no matter what spine the shaft is. Does that make sense?


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

NEVADAPRO said:


> The Pro Fields have 3 different nock pins for the shafts. One for the 380-420's.....One for the 470-520's...and One for the 570-620's. The 570-620's will also fit the ACE and ACG 610-1500's. Hope this helps. God bless


I called them back today, got the same lady. She apologized and realized after I got off phone that the 380/420 take an ACG and the middle spines take an ACE and some do take a carbon 1 she said. You are correct. They, their site, their book are/were wrong. They are aware. The web service they used, quit on them so it is hard to get things changed she said.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Easton Carbon One has 2 sizes...

Is it correct that AC Pro Field 470-520's take Carbon 1 pin 410/500?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not sure about the Carbon 1 pins in the 470-520 but I am in the process of setting up some 470 Pro Fields and used some old Navigator pins I had laying around. Reasonably certain the ACG pins are the same size as the Navigator pins. 2014 Easton target catalog also referenced ACE pins for the 470-520 PF's.

>>--------->


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

CHPro said:


> Not sure about the Carbon 1 pins in the 470-520 but I am in the process of setting up some 470 Pro Fields and used some old Navigator pins I had laying around. Reasonably certain the ACG pins are the same size as the Navigator pins. 2014 Easton target catalog also referenced ACE pins for the 470-520 PF's.
> 
> >>--------->


The stiffest AC Pro Field shafts adopt for sure ACG pins, see picture below. Please keep me posted, via PM if you prefer, regarding yours 470 PF's. Thanks!


----------

